# bhyve mailinglist



## minimike (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi there,

Is there a mailinglist about bhyve the upcoming FreeBSD Hypervisor somewhere available?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

Too bad they chose a name that's already taken by a commercial company.

Here's some info about the talk from DevSummit:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/201105DevSummit?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=BHyVe.pdf


----------



## minimike (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, they should rename it. I already have the whitepaper. That's the reason why I'm interested. 

Cheers
Darko


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, I expected that :e

Looking at the list of mailinglists I'm guessing freebsd-virtualization might be a good candidate.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-virtualization


----------



## minimike (Jun 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yeah, I expected that :e
> 
> Looking at the list of mailinglists I'm guessing freebsd-virtualization might be a good candidate.
> 
> http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-virtualization


This list should be only for the virtual network-stack on FreeBSD.
They have to fix the current five issues. One part to make FreeBSD ready as an OS for the cloud.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## minimike (Jun 8, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

>


I'm currently working on Cloudstack and offering FreeBSD instances just in time. When I've finished it, anyone could rent FreeBSD-Boxes per hour.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe they should call it the Hypevisor


----------



## Jurgen (Jul 29, 2011)

Or MINION.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 29, 2011)

I vote for adhd:

Asynchronous 
Data 
Hyper-Deduplication


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps sysadmins hope the cloud is mostly hype.  If it really catches on, many sysadmin jobs might be consolidated.


----------



## pelmen (Aug 6, 2011)

someone understood what was meant by



> FreeBSD virtio block and net drivers
> â€“â€¯ Not publicly available under a BSD license



what is the product can do without these drivers?


----------



## minimike (Aug 10, 2011)

Someone has tested it on FreeBSD 8 stable? Thats what I'm currently running on my boxes


----------



## rodrigc@ (Oct 1, 2011)

refer to the BHyVe project web page:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/BHyVe

for project status information, links to mailing list, etc.


----------

